# Is it difficult to find a German shepherd breeder



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

Someday in like 2-5 years I want to get a German shepherd. I know this is a little too early though. A friend of mine told me it took her 5 years to find the perfect breeder. On my free time I looked around on webs and its hard to fine German shepherd breeders with straight backs. I don't like the breeders where the GSD's back or roached or sagged to the ground. That is absolutely horrible. However, I heard what they are should in the picture isn't exact what their backs actually look like. I also live in CA and looked for GSDs on the West Coast. Here are some breeders I found though Herrenstolz German Shepherds - Testimonials California German Shepherd Puppies for sale, - Deblyn's German Shepherds - Stevinson, California German Shepherd Breeders Puppies Protection Omegashepherds.com. Also what does SCH1 SCH2 SCH3 mean? Is this a bad or good thing? I heard from friends that this means level of prey drive or whatever. I would like a breeder that breeds healthy GSDs, great quantity, no sagged or roached backs, more like old fashion breeders. 

I am a 17 year old boy and have my own Labradoodle. I take care of German shepherds walk, sit, etc. I have for a long time for some years now. German shepherds are my favorite breed of dog and I'm highly obsessed with them. I love high energy dogs and doing lots of outdoor activities with dogs. I have my own dog walking dog sitting business, regular customer to the local dog park. I don't know why I just feel a little worried that when the time comes for me to get a German shepherd a lot of them might just be roached and sagged backs and not quite the same as old fashion GSDs. I might get a rescue first since its cheaper.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Lobobear: 

My suggestion would be to learn as much as you can about the breed. What it was and what it is now.

Once you understand the breed some, then start thinking about what you want your dog to do. There are different lines for different focus.

Some dogs do have roached and or sloped backs but unless you are familiar with stacking, you may not be able to tell. On some of the sites you brought up that could be the case.The dogs are placed in that position for show or pictures. SCH1 SCH2 SCH3 are titles that dogs can earn by participating in the sport of schutzhund. SCH3 the highest.

Breeders is a very long topic on it's own and people often disagree on breeders. If you study the breed, decide the preference you want then finding the breeder will be less of a task. Visit breeders and you will begin to see the difference. 
Good luck and keep checking back.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Where in CA are you?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks don't matter as much once you learn more... there are many more things to prioritize.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*Andaka* I don't like giving out where I live, makes me uncomfortable I live in CA. 
@Jack's Dad I actually have a lot of knowledge on the breed all ready. that doesn't mean researching is far from over.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We ask where in a state one is as a reference point. There could very well be a breeder pretty well near you. Thats the only reason we ask. Example, I'm in Colorado but my location says which city. Thats all anyone knows. They'd have to know me personally to know exactly where. Its a relatively large city too. I have a couple breeders close by in Denver which is roughly an hours drive from the springs. I'm not trying to push you. Just trying to explain why the question is asked. If I were looking for a breeder nearby and I said my location is Colorado Springs, anyone with knowledge of breeders within a three hour distance from me could give me a referall to check out those specific breeders. 

As far as sloped backs, more often than not, it's due to the stacked position of the dog. If you were to look at pictures of a stacked dog and then view pictures of the dog in a relax stance, you'd see the back is straight. 

All the abbreviations you'll see usually have something to do with a certification or a title. CGC is the Canine Good Citizen certificate, as an example.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@KZoppa thanks for the advice ! Ok so I'll give it a shot I live in the Bay Area, but I would like to find a breeder someday in a few years along the west coast. Traveling will be fine with me. Anyone know breeders that's like 3 hours or a little more?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

If so I would love to know the websites to add to my document on GSD breeders!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

examples: a quick search reveals this breeder supposedly close to your area....

Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - Home

Also found several links for GSD rescues. Keep in mind, breeders can also ship a pup to you if you find a breeder you prefer several states away.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

general search of GSD breeders on the West Coast reveals....

DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds California, West Coast German Shepherds

German Shepherd puppies for sale California

Von Salerno World Class German Shepherds

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

Keep in mind there are different lines aka showlines vs working lines and in each bracket so to speak there are different branches within them as well. It would be best to learn about the different lines and make a list of desired traits. Some lines are easier than others to handle, especially for a new GSD owner.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

And Julia Priest is a working line breeder (to compare/contrast with Amlines) in your area who has an excellent reputation but does not breed many litters -- though I am not sure exactly what you mean by "old fashioned" Typically it means an oversize Amercan dog from the 1960s and not, actually, the medium size working dog envisioned by the breed's founder.

von Sontausen German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

And adlerstein in So Cal - There are tons of GSD options in California!

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

from a quick glance, all the breeders I posted above, except for True Haus, are showlines. I posted the links I found within a quick search to site examples. I couldnt tell you which of the breeders above I would recommend or not without going more in depth to the websites shown.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The two I posted about, I have talked with them both and would not hesitate with either one, but my goal is for a proper working dog and perhaps you are looking for an active companion. 

My dog is actually a grandson of one of Julia's dogs and his mother is pictured on her web page. But focusing in on what you are actually looking for would help. At least you can read the web pages, talk with the breeders, and narrow down some what you are looking for...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Nancy, I completely forgot that Alder Stein was out that way!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually I think I was applying for an internship at tyson kennels place small world.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I know but lots of options means tough decision but thats a long time away from now. Hopefully they'll stay there when its time for me to get my German shepherd and then my dream will be complete. It's my dream to own a GSD and will have them forever and ever!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I know the feeling. I'd wanted a GSD since I was a LITTLE kid. Fell head over heels in love with the breed after watching a police K9 demonstration and then getting mauled with sloppy dog kisses by the same dog. Turned 18, moved out and got my first dog. Cant imagine not having a GSD around.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@KZoppa the hardest part is too wait . I wish I can jump through time even though I know time flies fast.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lobobear44 said:


> @KZoppa the hardest part is too wait . I wish I can jump through time even though I know time flies fast.


 
I know how that goes. Reality is, waiting may be the hardest part BUT it means you have time to learn more and more and figure out exactly what you're looking for in your dog as well as what you'll be able to handle. With any luck at all, I'll be getting my next pup hopefully towards the end of the year to early 2014. I know what I want specifically and now I just have to narrow down the breeders i'd want to go through for my pup. It's a lot harder than you may think too.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@KZoppa is it fine to research German shepherd breeders pretty early or is it kind of weird? To me it's similar when teachers pressure students to fine jobs or a college or something. 

Also what are good questions to ask the GSD breeders? Should I ask about raw diet too?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lobobear44 said:


> @KZoppa is it fine to research German shepherd breeders pretty early or is it kind of weird? To me it's similar when teachers pressure students to fine jobs or a college or something.
> 
> Also what are good questions to ask the GSD breeders? Should I ask about raw diet too?


 
No its not weird. You're wanting to learn. Why would that be weird? I became an obedience trainer because I love working with dogs. I enjoyed training my dogs that much. For me, if there's something I want to learn about, I jump into it. And there's a great deal to learn about shepherds. Honestly, I'm still learning and likely always will be. 

As far as questions for breeders, having not personally gotten my current dogs from a breeder, it really depends on what YOU want to know about them and be prepared to answer questions about you. A good breeder will want to know about you and your plans for one of their pups/adult dogs as would expect to answer questions from you as well. 

I know a biggie for me is what health checks are done on the dogs being bred? Are they cleared of hip dysplasia? Any known health problems from other pups they've produced? If it a first breeding for either dog? If yes, what do they hope to produce from it? If not a first breeding, what did previous litters go on to do? Does the breeder have referals from previous clients you can review? Do the dogs do any sports such as schutzhund? flyball? obedience trials? agility? herding? any number of things. 

Basically just make a list of questions you want to ask and have them ready when you start talking to breeders. There are several breeders on this forum who post regularly and as well as tons of knowledgeable people as well. I've learned a great deal on this forum and made some really great friends in the process.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

As far as a raw diet goes, thats entirely up to you. I dont feed my dogs a raw diet because I cant afford it on top of not having the patience to balance it all out properly so I stick with dry food.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> @KZoppa is it fine to research German shepherd breeders pretty early or is it kind of weird? To me it's similar when teachers pressure students to fine jobs or a college or something.
> 
> Also what are good questions to ask the GSD breeders? Should I ask about raw diet too?


It's so hard to wait, but so nice to see that you're willing to wait until the time is right! I'm sure whatever dog you end up with, will be a lucky pup indeed!

Here is a link I found with some good info on different types of GSD's. They are all quite different. If you can, go out and watch the dogs working in different sports, etc. so you can get a feel for them and also maybe see if there's sport you're interested in. I find it really good to get involved in a sport with them, as they really thrive on having some sort of a job to do.

Von Öhmke - German Shepherd Dogs

Working lines are the ones with the straighter backs, but they can be a challenge for a novice handler as the energy they have could power a small city!  Also, the way they are stacked (stood up for photos) can sometimes make it look like they are over angulated, when in fact they aren't. If you look at enough pictures, you'll see the difference. 

Keep doing your homework and by the time you're ready for your dog, you'll have a wealth of knowledge to draw from!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Lobobear44, interning at a kennel is a great idea. Also you might want to consider volunteering for a German Shepherd Rescue organization. They might get in different lines of Shepherds (along with mixes) that you can work with and get a feel for the different types of lines.
I think it's really great that you are doing your homework and asking a lot of questions. When the time is right for you I'm sure that you will be more than prepared for your GSD.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@KZoppa the thing is since I take care of 3 German shepherds and spend lots of time with them. Since Lobo the sable German shepherd is 16 months and I see him every week since he was 8 weeks so I see him like mine then I say to myself, "aw you don't need to get a GSD you have Lobo!" Then my mind for some reason keeps switches back and forth from that to, "Look for a GSD breeder to get a pup in your later future after high school!" The other thing is I live in the Bay Area with several colleges including a UC and a CSU and community colleges. So if I decide to go to college around here than transfer to CSU I might get a GSD. My mind just doesn't make up its mind! By the way, Lobo is like my best buddy as well as the other 2 and Riley my own Labradoodle.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@KZoppa is it fine to copy and paste the questions and some online and send them to a breeder or is that copyright?


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> @KZoppa is it fine to copy and paste the questions and some online and send them to a breeder or is that copyright?


 Are you sure your 17? Also, patience is a virtue and if you think it's bad waiting 3-5 years for a GSD than wait till you have a week left before you can pick your puppy up.


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

I would not say it is difficult to find a breeder, but it might be difficult to find the RIGHT breeder for you. I am not too proud to admit that we found some breeders in our state, but they weren't exactly what we were looking for. We bought one anyway because there was not a breeder specializing in what we were looking for, and now are paying the price. If the breeder isn't into exactly what you are looking for in a dog, don't go with them just because they are close.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, what lines are the gsd you work with? that may be good guide into the type of gsd you want.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Jrnabors makes an excellent point. You want to find a breeder you can work with, who will continue to provide advice & support even after you've picked your pup up & who produces exactly what you're seeking in *your* GSD. I've never known anyone who regretted taking the time & trouble to choose the right breeder.

Note that the right breeder for you might be different than the breeder I'd choose. Ultimately, know what it is you need & want in your GSD. For one example, more experienced owners are going to be less concerned about breeder support/advice b/c they simply don't need it. First time dog owners, or those new to GSD, will probably appreciate the support. (though I don't need it, I do like to see it, b/c it indicates a breeder with an ongoing interest in the dogs she produces. There are also times where information on particular lines can be invaluable)


----------

